# Won't start



## Lunk (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a 91 max the fuel pump won't engage or no spark. what sensor controlls turning these things on


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Lunk said:


> I have a 91 max the fuel pump won't engage or no spark. what sensor controlls turning these things on



its actually not a sensor, its a relay. when you put your key on the ON mode, you dont hear the fuel pump engage?


----------



## Lunk (Nov 22, 2004)

*I by pass the relay*



cHoPs said:


> its actually not a sensor, its a relay. when you put your key on the ON mode, you dont hear the fuel pump engage?


I by pass the relay I have fuel but no spark I replace the Ig mod ,coil and dist

something is not telling the dist to work


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Maxima forum.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmm.. grab your handy service manual and see if your ignition coil is working..
pull the plug off the end the dizzy and hold it to ground while you're cranking the engine.. see if it sparks at all. if it does, then there's something in your distributor.

did you get all of the wires connected back properly when you replaced the dizzy cap and rotor?


----------

